# Egyptian Fruit Bat Care?



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Im lookng for some info on their needs but finding it hard to find anything, so thought id ask if anyone here keeps them and could give me a bit of info on them.

Minnum housing size and recomended size?
What sort of things to put in the encloueser?
Ive read they eat soft fruit, is there anything that should be advoided? and can they have anything else with the fruit?
How messy are they and whats it like too clean up?
Any health conserners with them?
What are they like to keep? handling, and general behaviour wise
Do they need anything like heating.
Anything else i should know

I was wondering if they would do well with a purpos bulit cage in the cornor of a room, open it up in the evening so they can fly free in the room then shut it in the day to sleep.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Here is a care sheet AmeyZoo Exotic Pets

www.google.co.uk For Egyption Fruit Bat Care and it will come up with sheets.


----------



## paulajo (Oct 13, 2010)

Hopefully i wont offend people but 'amey zoo?' 

I have had experience with Mark which was not very good to be honest and there is plenty on the internet regarding him. 

I wouldnt buy anything from him again or listen to his advice. Sorry.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

paulajo said:


> Hopefully i wont offend people but 'amey zoo?'
> 
> I have had experience with Mark which was not very good to be honest and there is plenty on the internet regarding him.
> 
> I wouldnt buy anything from him again or listen to his advice. Sorry.


Careful.......I can smell an infraction brewing!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Are these for yourself or work?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I kept egyptian friut bats for quite a few years.

Easy to care for as long as they have a 'heated' (70 to 85f) room to live in and a flight area. An insulated 6/6 shed with a flight area.

They can't swallow solids, they chew, drink the juice and spit out the pulp so need to be fed a variety of juicy fruits daily. I also gave mine fresh fruit juice as well every day and every 3 days mixed in honey, calcium and vitamins. Water was also available.
The diet can work out quite expensive so keep that in mind.

Their poo is loose but not particularly smelly. The floor area will get smelly and sticky though and will require regular cleaning.
They breed like..fruit bats! A pair or trio can turn into quite a group in not too long! There is not a massive market for babies so it might be best to keep a small same sex group.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

carlycharlie said:


> Are these for yourself or work?


For myself but would be kept at work if i did get them.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Caz said:


> I kept egyptian friut bats for quite a few years.
> 
> Easy to care for as long as they have a 'heated' (70 to 85f) room to live in and a flight area. An insulated 6/6 shed with a flight area.
> 
> ...


Thank you, i couldtn find any ifno on size, just bigger the better. How big should the flight area be? I was thinking just a pair, ive seen some for sale and they dont say what sexes but wouldnt mind same sex so i dont end up with hundereds lol


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

PPVallhunds said:


> Thank you, i couldtn find any ifno on size, just bigger the better. How big should the flight area be? I was thinking just a pair, ive seen some for sale and they dont say what sexes but wouldnt mind same sex so i dont end up with hundereds lol


Flight area of around 6' should do them but bigger the better.
Where did you see them for sale if you don't mind me asking?

If you got a 1.1 pair then I would guess you'd have about 8 by the end of their first year from how mine bred..:lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I never met it, but someone I knew back a while had one. They use to talk al lot about them. I think they had a room in the house for it (I know she should have had more than 1) with a lino'd floor and tiled walls and I think showerpoles holding up all the branches and stuff. Obviously I have no idea if this was good care or not.

Think they had an arrangement with 2 local greengrocers to take all the damaged and unsold fruit and this barely went a third of the way towards the amount of fruit needed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

thank you,
I saw them on simons rodents.

Been measuring the room and dont think i could fit a big enough enclouser in there. I know they are doing a new build next year so will have to wait and see it there would be enough space then, as i wouldnt want to cramp them up.

Thanks everyone


----------

